# ANOTHER ONE OF MY DIY, CHEAP LED RING LIGHT.



## surapon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I try to not spend the big money for Canon Flash ring light =$ 650 US Dollars for Canon MT 24EX Ring Light/Macro Flash.
Yes, One day after go to Advance Auto Parts store and see Chinese made LED pocket flash light = $ 2.50 US Dollars, Yes, I buy 6 of them for $ 16 US Dollars, and try to create the LED Ring/ Flash Lights.
Here is my DIY , and so bright for 6-8 feet Portrait Photos too, Not only Macro Photos which I can turn on just 1 flashlight to 6 Flash Lights.
Yes, Sir/ Madam = It work for me.
Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, Sir/ Madam = It work for me.
Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, Sir/ Madam = It work for me.
Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, Sir/ Madam = It work for me.
Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, Sir/ Madam = It work for me.
Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend Sir.


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have a great weekend Sir.



You are Welcome, Sir, Dear Friend, Mr. Click.
You too, Have a great weekend, and enjoy hobby Photography.
Surapon


----------



## NancyP (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to the DIY macro lighting community. Next up: DIY diffusers.


----------



## tat3406 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dear sir,

Very good idea, but this flash total weight?


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Welcome to the DIY macro lighting community. Next up: DIY diffusers.



Thanks, Dear Friend NancyP.
Yes, Next = DIY Diffusers.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

tat3406 said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> Very good idea, but this flash total weight?



Dear friend, Mr. tat3406 .
Total weight of the LED light band = Less than 0.8 Pound, Not heavy at all.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Surapon,

Sometimes I think you should quit your day job and become a full-time inventor. You might become a billionaire. ;D


----------



## meywd (Dec 19, 2014)

a great DIY, thank you for sharing, i sold my macro lens, but when i get another one i think i will try this method, as for diffusers, i like the concept of Gary Fong Lightsphere, but i am not sure if i should get it, so to see how it would perform i used this


----------



## meywd (Dec 19, 2014)

as for the results, here is a small test:

1) without bounced of ceiling.
2) with at same angle.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice one! Imagine the reflexes that thing produces in the eyes of a Model! That would look awesome! Of course the model will also be blind after the shoot but, man, that would make some crazy portraits!


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Mr. Surapon,
> 
> Sometimes I think you should quit your day job and become a full-time inventor. You might become a billionaire. ;D


Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Orangutan.
Ha, Ha, Ha, I love my day job as American Architect, and Photography as Hobby already.
Thanks again.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 19, 2014)

meywd said:


> a great DIY, thank you for sharing, i sold my macro lens, but when i get another one i think i will try this method, as for diffusers, i like the concept of Gary Fong Lightsphere, but i am not sure if i should get it, so to see how it would perform i used this



Wow, Dear Friend Mr. meywd.
That is great DIY,, May I copy your Idea and Adapt to my needs.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Berowne (Dec 24, 2014)

Hallo Mr. Surapon! 

Great Idea, thanks for Sharing. And it looks somewhat dangerous ... 

Sincerely yours Andy


----------



## zim (Dec 24, 2014)

A bit off topic Mr Surapon but what is that on the back of your what looks like a 5D?? it says FILM??? 

Have a great Christmas ;D
Regards


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

Berowne said:


> Hallo Mr. Surapon!
> 
> Great Idea, thanks for Sharing. And it looks somewhat dangerous ...
> 
> Sincerely yours Andy



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend, Mr. Andy.
That why, I only use at home, Never bring them in the airport---Ha, Ha, Ha, Some one might think, that a Guidance system for Rocket launcher------
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

zim said:


> A bit off topic Mr Surapon but what is that on the back of your what looks like a 5D?? it says FILM???
> 
> Have a great Christmas ;D
> Regards



Good Morning , dear friend Mr. Zim.,
You have a great eyes, That is a " Pop-Up-Shade / E-Film, by Delkin Devices company, That I use all of my DSLR, to see LCD in the bright sun shine.
http://delkin.com/camera-protection/camera-protection-universal-pop-up-shade/

Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Dec 24, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Mr. Surapon,
> 
> Sometimes I think you should quit your day job and become a full-time inventor. You might become a billionaire. ;D


I agree. But remember *NOT* to post your prototype photos on the web


----------



## rpt (Dec 24, 2014)

meywd said:


> a great DIY, thank you for sharing, i sold my macro lens, but when i get another one i think i will try this method, as for diffusers, i like the concept of Gary Fong Lightsphere, but i am not sure if i should get it, so to see how it would perform i used this


I use a white plastic bag and a scrunchie


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

rpt said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > a great DIY, thank you for sharing, i sold my macro lens, but when i get another one i think i will try this method, as for diffusers, i like the concept of Gary Fong Lightsphere, but i am not sure if i should get it, so to see how it would perform i used this
> ...



Good Morning my dear friend Mr. rpt.
One Question Sir -----I know White plastic Bag trick, BUT---What is " Scrunchie" that make the White Plastic Bag is better for soft light ??.
Can I eat that " Scrunchie" too, If I am Hungry ?
Have a great day, Sir,
Surapon
PS. Just Kidding, and just want to talk with you, Sir.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Dec 24, 2014)

Ingenious, khun Surapon. As soon as the zoo at Home Depot ends later next week, I am getting all the paraphernalia you listed and will rig one up.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

CanadianInvestor said:


> Ingenious, khun Surapon. As soon as the zoo at Home Depot ends later next week, I am getting all the paraphernalia you listed and will rig one up.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Yin Dee Mark Krub, Dear Khun CanadianInvestor .
Dear Friends, Khun = Higher rank of Mr. , In Thai Langauge, Yin Dee Mark Krub = You are welcome.
Now The LED pocket/ Key Ring Light are very cheap at Dollars Tree, and General Dollars = Just 1 US Dollar.
Happy Hollidays.
Surapon


----------



## meywd (Dec 24, 2014)

rpt said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > a great DIY, thank you for sharing, i sold my macro lens, but when i get another one i think i will try this method, as for diffusers, i like the concept of Gary Fong Lightsphere, but i am not sure if i should get it, so to see how it would perform i used this
> ...



well what i use is a Yogurt container and an A4 paper to cover the back for more bounce?!


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...


Scrunchie:





Used to tie hair...


----------



## surapon (Dec 25, 2014)

Good Night, my dear friend Mr. rpt.
Thanks for the meaning of " Scrunchie"----You not only have High tech brain, But also have artistic heart too, to make that Flash modifier to look better, by use Scrunchie instead of rubber band.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thanks for the meaning of " Scrunchie"----You not only have High tech brain, But also have artistic heart too, to make that Flash modifier to look better, by use Scrunchie instead of rubber band.
> Good night, Sir.
> Surapon



;D ;D ;D
Good night.


----------



## jdramirez (Dec 25, 2014)

It is just fun watching you work. I personally don't think I have the patience to do all that... but I like it.


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> It is just fun watching you work. I personally don't think I have the patience to do all that... but I like it.




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. jdramirez.
Have a Happy New Year 2015 to your Family and You too.
Surapon.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 3, 2015)

scrunchie= an elastic amorphous looking band that your mother/wife/daughter uses for tying hair and leaves here and there and completely forgets (since they have dozens of this) until _you_ use it for some useful purpose (such as tying plastic bags to flashes)- and then they yell at you for stealing it...

I was getting interested in creating an LED ring light and acquired a nice circular ring of plastic (I think covered a Kodak carousel or something) and was planning to buy LED light strips on eBay- however I found this and it is cheap enough ($ 34) to make me choose it instead of DIY-ing:
http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER®-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302


----------



## NancyP (Jan 3, 2015)

scrunchie - items I have in my drawer for hair, and also for any other necessary use. The large format use these for "taco" developing - take your 4 x 5 film, curl it slightly along the short dimension with emulsion inward, slip a nylon-covered rubber band (scrunchie) over it, put it into the developing canister. 3 "tacos" can be developed at a time in a 5" or taller developing canister.


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> scrunchie= an elastic amorphous looking band that your mother/wife/daughter uses for tying hair and leaves here and there and completely forgets (since they have dozens of this) until _you_ use it for some useful purpose (such as tying plastic bags to flashes)- and then they yell at you for stealing it...
> 
> I was getting interested in creating an LED ring light and acquired a nice circular ring of plastic (I think covered a Kodak carousel or something) and was planning to buy LED light strips on eBay- however I found this and it is cheap enough ($ 34) to make me choose it instead of DIY-ing:
> http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER®-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr.sagittariansrock 
I have this LED Ring Light too, for 3-4 years already, Great Light for Macro, and Portrait Photos with in 4-5 feet from ring light.

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER®-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ30

Happy New Year, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

NancyP said:


> scrunchie - items I have in my drawer for hair, and also for any other necessary use. The large format use these for "taco" developing - take your 4 x 5 film, curl it slightly along the short dimension with emulsion inward, slip a nylon-covered rubber band (scrunchie) over it, put it into the developing canister. 3 "tacos" can be developed at a time in a 5" or taller developing canister.



Thank you, Dear Friend NancyP.
Wow, That is the new Idea/ Tricks for Dark Room, Which I never go back past 14 years, after I use DSLR.
Happy New Year 2015 to your family and You.
Surapon


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 3, 2015)

Surapon,

I really enjoy reading some of the DYI stuff that gets posted. Great ideas!

Keep them coming!
Matthew


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

mjbehnke said:


> Surapon,
> 
> I really enjoy reading some of the DYI stuff that gets posted. Great ideas!
> 
> ...




Thankssssss, Dear Friend Mr. Matthew.
Have a happy New Year 2015.
Surapon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 3, 2015)

*Wedding LED RING LIGHT.*

While searching the internet for ring lights, I came across this one.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/23/led-wedding-ring_n_3328292.html


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Wedding LED RING LIGHT.*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While searching the internet for ring lights, I came across this one.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/23/led-wedding-ring_n_3328292.html




Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Great Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
That Link is a great Idea( LED Ring Light) Special First night of Honeymoon----Ha, Ha, Ha.
And DIY Silver Ring, The groom will have more money to pay 2 more week of Honeymoon too.
Happy New Year, Sir.
Surapon.


----------

